# Bacterial bloom?



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 29g that I'm cycling

Here's what it looked like this last night:









This morning:









If it is, I'm assuming it's a good thing?
I haven't messed with it other than test the water and "feed" my tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Boy that is a bloom! I would only verify that your levels haven't gotten above about 4ppm (Ammonia). If they have then do a water change to bring it down (no more than 50% for now). Otherwise leave it be, it will be good soon enough


----------



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright. Good to know that it's a bloom. I'll check my ammonia levels.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Agreed, this is typically a good sign when cycling a new tank 
Just means your closer to getting some fish in there.


----------

